# Indian Fantail



## pogoforeman (Jan 10, 2012)

I just picked up some indian Fantail. I was wondering if they could be trained to free fly and trap like performing birds?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That breed does not fly well so no they are not safe outside the loft as birds of prey can pick them off pretty easily, if you have those where you live, which is about everywhere in the US.


----------



## pogoforeman (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Yes we do have hawks in the area. I do let tem fly in a large flight cage 60 x 20


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

A flight cage would be fine for them, just check to make sure it's 'predator proof'. If their anything like American Fantails, they don't do a whole lot of flying. Mine pretty much walk around most of the time. Their flying is mostly to and from their favorite perch 
I don't let mine out at all, their too bulky and would get picked off by a hawk in a second!
Also, nice looking bird  Oh, I just noticed...no crest. Is it a cross?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All breeds can be let out to roam around and they will come back in when you call them  Like the other ladies said, fantails are not so great at flying and hawks have an easy time catching them. Your bird is very pretty! But not a pure Indian Fantail, so whoever sold it to you as that wasn't telling the whole truth.


----------



## pogoforeman (Jan 10, 2012)

I notice out of all 9 that some have the fethers that stand up on the back of the head and the others don't. He did have some american fantail at his loft I am wondering if they may have crossed? I will post all 9 for critique.


----------



## pogoforeman (Jan 10, 2012)

*Here are the pics*

Here are some of them please critique these birds


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pogoforeman said:


> I notice out of all 9 that some have the fethers that stand up on the back of the head and the others don't. He did have some american fantail at his loft I am wondering if they may have crossed? I will post all 9 for critique.


Indian Fantails have a Crest on the head and Muffed legs/feet. American Fantails have No Crest and 'clean' legs and feet (no feathers).
I would say they crossed them......he's still very pretty


----------



## pogoforeman (Jan 10, 2012)

*Here is the last picture*

Here is the last picture


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pogoforeman said:


> Here are some of them please critique these birds


The one on the top left could be pure Indian, the one on the right is a 'cross'.
The second picture looks like crosses, and the third picture looks like American Fantails......Americans hold their head on their back and stick out their chest. Indians are more 'upright'.


----------



## Norm2475 (Jul 20, 2009)

Pretty birds. I would hope it would be ok to fly them around the loft and yard. i know i love to fly mine but have to be carefull of the hawks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have an indian fantail cock bird that lost his mate not long ago because of a tumor, but he paired up with my little American fantail in just a few days of her being gone.. I was wondering what their babies would look like, perhaps sort of like your... very pretty!


----------



## pogoforeman (Jan 10, 2012)

Does anyone know how they came up with the Mindian pigeons, and does anyone have pictures of them. I live is south Louisiana I would love to attend a show are their any around?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pogoforeman said:


> Does anyone know how they came up with the Mindian pigeons, and does anyone have pictures of them. I live is south Louisiana I would love to attend a show are their any around?


Those are just smaller Indian fantails..how they bred them smaller Im not sure, perhaps used American fantails in there someplace? one of our members here Becky will be good to help you with that question so check back.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

pogoforeman said:


> I notice out of all 9 that some have the fethers that stand up on the back of the head and the others don't. He did have some american fantail at his loft I am wondering if they may have crossed? I will post all 9 for critique.


looks a lot like the hungarian fantail which was "created" crossing indian and american fantails som 100 years back. here´s a picture of a gorgeous white:
http://szitas-maltai.hupont.hu/felhasznalok_uj/6/1/61267/kepfeltoltes/magyar_pava.jpg


----------



## DannysDoos (Mar 14, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> Those are just smaller Indian fantails..how they bred them smaller Im not sure, perhaps used American fantails in there someplace? one of our members here Becky will be good to help you with that question so check back.


We breed smaller indians with Americans (exhibition fantails over here, in Britain) or small, muffed and crested Tumblers. At the moment the breed is still being developed and they are concentrating on size and tails. Colours are of the lowest priority at the moment (I think)


----------

